# Eberron (GMT) Intrest check



## Madaxemat (Dec 27, 2010)

Game is now Full.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Jan 2, 2011)

Madaxemat, I'd be very interested to participate, the only provisos being that Wednesday nights are impossible for me. The proposed time slot is ok for me.

I know Eberron only from its 3.5 incarnation, but as far as I know the switch to 4e is no issue.

So if your offer is still valid...


----------



## RedLeopard (Jan 3, 2011)

GMT means 5 hours ahead of eastern time correct? So I would start playing midnight my time. That would be awesome, and I would definately want to roleplay. I have a couple of friends who might want to join as well.

Just would like to know if this is 3.5 or 4e. I prefer 3.5 but I would play either at any point.


----------



## Grungla (Jan 4, 2011)

That sounds awesome Madaxemat, I am very much interested in playing. I am also curious on what edition I would like to do 4E.


----------



## Madaxemat (Jan 4, 2011)

Really sorry guys I posted this on a number of forums, and got alot of replys so this game is now full. 

I've edited the first post to make this clear.


----------

